# Almost Completed 1958 Ride-Away Jr. RJ-58



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Will be shown at this years Wheel Horse Show in Arendtsville, PA. Full details on this restore located here: Wheel Horse RJ-58 Restore


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice! How is the engine coming along?


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

I finally located a crankshaft and the engine should be completed in a week or three. Crank journal needed turning down .010 and the piston opened .010, but it'll be as good as new as soon as the Vo-Tech instructor gives me a call. I dropped the parts off last Friday, but the crank was yet to be turned. Casting looked great though. They media blasted, primed, and have everything else installed awaiting the crank. The instructor knows what I am doing and said he would do all the machining himself on this one. I'll post more pics as soon as the progress starts gaining some momentum. Hell or High Water its got to be completed before mid-June.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Thought I would post an update:

Tractors current condition (completed):









Engines condition (almost completed):



























CBR-32 32" Sickle Bar Mower and an SPR-42 42" Snow Dozer Blade Condition (Completed):


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bageese! You do super nice work. Wow! What a jewel. One of my brothers was born in January of 1958. Boy is he old!


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

A wee bit closer:


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

Very Nice. The paint looks outstanding.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Believe it or not, it's all rattle can paint. 

Valspar Restoration Series - IH Red and Rust-oleum Crystal Clear clear-coat. The engine block paint is Dupli-color Hi-Temp Red, engine shrouds were done with the Valspar, and the rims were painted with Sherwin-Williams "Controls Rust" Antique White. The engine, shrouds, rims and frame are paint only, and only the fenders and hood are clear-coated. 

She's not completely cleaned or waxed-up for the show yet, but it will be soon. Time is quickly dwindling ... The Wheel Horse Show - June 25-26, 2010 - Arendtsville, PA.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Second Maiden Voyage:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgV1hbCFw9k]YouTube - Mike's RJ Wheel Horse 2nd Ride[/ame]


----------

